# Who Went or Planning to go in Near Future



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone go to the opening of the City Creek thingy or plans to go in the near future. What are your thoughts on this? I have really no thoughts as we do most of our shopping on-line except and at the upscale Wallyland and various grocery stores...going out to eat well thats the curbside service at Applebees...I know boring but thats just us.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1968585 ... featured-1


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Who cares...


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not going because you can't get a beer there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

riptheirlips said:


> I'm not going because you can't get a beer there.


+1 :O--O: 
But really I just try to avoid the entire wasatch front from Farmington south to Spanish Fork.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

MKP said:


> Who cares...


+1,000,000!!!!!

I already avoid the gobs of malls we already have. I could care less about the ridiculously over-priced stuff they sell at Tiffany's, True Religion, or whatever. I don't mind paying for quality, but I find it ridiculous to pay for a name.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> I'm not going because you can't get a beer there.


Do they at any mall anywhere in the region or is this just a bigoted comment similar to those criticizing the code of conduct?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> riptheirlips said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going because you can't get a beer there.
> ...


As a matter of fact you can get a beer or glass of wine at places at Gateway. So bigoted comment,? "Nope". Just stating facts, facts are not bigoted. Some people enjoy a beer or wine with their meal. I enjoy a beer but I do not try to force everyone to drink a beer I think it should be their freedom to choose to drink or not.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a Cheesecake Factory at CC. I would imagine you could get a beer there. Shoot, they are even open on Sundays! How about that! You CAN get one after all. 

As far as shopping goes, there isn't much to my liking, but its just not my style. The place is pretty incredible though. Some have said that it is unlike anything we have here in Utah. Centers like this are the future of urban environments. With all of the residential space there, and the grocery store across the street, one could live, work, and be entertained without ever stepping into a car. I am glad that planners are going in this direction. It will cut down on traffic, and especially SMOG, which is something everyone in this valley can be happy about. 

While it may not be your cup of tea, I would suggest checking it out at some point. It really is a neat facility.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would sooner put sticks in my eyes while listening to rap music.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a pretty incredible project. Wether you are agreeable with the ideals of the owner or not is a poor measure to the succcess of the development. I for one don't like shopping, being in large crowds, or doing much of anything in downtown SLC. This project brought in a lot of great revenue to the City and a great tax base. The size of this project during a recession kept hundreds and hundreds of construction personnel employeed. Most major construction projects have come by the means of the State, local, or Federal government. This means our tax dollars fund them. The City Creek project was a privately funded development. It has been a tough few years on most businesses especially the construction industry. I think it is great that there are organizations out there that have the foresight to put together a development with so much opportunity. 

I don't know if they serve beer or wine in any of the businesses at the City Creek Center. In the big picture of it all, it really doesn't matter. This will continue to be a huge success to the downtown area for years and years to come.


----------

